# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel - POs and Supplier invoices

## TravisZA

Hi,

I'm having trouble linking a PO to a supplier invoice. When I select the PO the checkboxes next to each line item are unselectable.

Anyone had this issue before?

Not sure if its because they are inventory items or what the story is????

----------


## AddiG

Hi Travis,

Have the goods been receipted?

You must link the goods receipt to the PO then Invoice to Goods Receipt

----------


## TravisZA

Oh ok. They havent been receipted but I'll do that and try again.

Thanks.

----------


## TravisZA

> Hi Travis,
> 
> Have the goods been receipted?
> 
> You must link the goods receipt to the PO then Invoice to Goods Receipt


My issues continue....I linked a GRN and then the invoice - now where is the cost sitting? I can't see it under COS? But it does appear in the project IS - makes no sense.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

I don't know Pastel at all, but should the cost not be sitting in inventory?
It only gets to COS when sold.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I don't know Pastel at all, but should the cost not be sitting in inventory?
> It only gets to COS when sold.


Clive is correct.

When you process the GRN / Supplier Invoice, the Inventory Control Account is debited and the Supplier Account is credited. When you sell the stock by means of a Customer Invoice, the Sales Account is credited, the Customer Account is debited, the COS Account is debited and the Inventory Control Account is credited.

----------


## TravisZA

Hi Neville, is this also true for service inventory items?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi Neville, is this also true for service inventory items?


No, there is no physical inventory involved, so you won't be processing Purchase Orders, GRNs or Supplier Invoices for service inventory items.

You will only use service inventory items when processing Customer Invoices, in which case only Sales will be credited and Customers will be debited. There is no COS in this case.

----------


## Tarynfm

Hi Neville, regarding converting PO to supplier acct , when the P.O. has an inventory item, it’s not pulling the inventory item through. Why is that? 
I am not entirely understanding the the goods receipting concept. Can one not pull the P.O. straight to a suppliers invoice?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi Neville, regarding converting PO to supplier acct , when the P.O. has an inventory item, it’s not pulling the inventory item through. Why is that? 
> I am not entirely understanding the the goods receipting concept. Can one not pull the P.O. straight to a suppliers invoice?


The PO has no impact on the accounting records and does not update stock quantity on hand - it is merely a tracking document.

If you have GRN's enabled (go to Setup...Suppliers...Control to check), then stock will be brought into the system by means of a GRN. If you don't have GRN's enabled, then stock will be brought into the system by means of a Supplier Invoice.

From what you have described, you have GRN's enabled.

You need to link the PO to a GRN, which will then bring the stock in, then link the GRN to a Supplier Invoice in order to update the Supplier account.

----------

